# insurance query



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

right just a quick insurance question that knows how it works better than me

i turn 25 in march which with my current insurers means i can drive any other vehicle (obviusly with the owners knowledge) and be covered 3rd party fire and theft, now heres my query, we have my old work van sat at home in one of the garages, currently with no insurance does it have to be insured a;ready for me to drive it with my 3rd party cover? can i drive it how it is just under my cover?

i would say it has to be insured aswell as being covered under my insurance but im not sure


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes the car you want to drive 3rd party off your own policy needs to be insured as normal


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

The other car cannot be registered or owned by you and must be insured for road use too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A couple of things, firstly, if it is your van, you won't be able to drive it under your driving other cars extension as it belongs to you. 

Secondly, it will need tax, so it must have insurance in place to comply with CIE requirements. 

Oh, and thirdly, your driving other cars cover may only apply in respect of cars, so a van may not be covered anyway. It all depends on your policy definitions. 

This will not be an automatic entitlement either, you will need to return your certificate to your insurers to get it reissued showing DOC.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Shiny tells the truth!


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

its my old work van, i dont own it sorry i used to work for one of my parents companys and that was my vehicle, but thats cleared it all up cheers guys


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Just check with your insurance that you can drive any other car they started to put astop to it 2 years ago


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

phillipnoke said:


> Just check with your insurance that you can drive any other car they started to put astop to it 2 years ago


That may have been the case with your own insurer, but not so with most of the market. A few have started to add additional clauses, but the availability of DOC hasn't changed.


----------

